# RIP Ivan Moravec (1930 / 2015)



## shadowdancer

A bad way to start a Monday....
http://www.gramophone.co.uk/classical-music-news/pianist-ivan-moravec-has-died

I grew up with his Chopin's Nocturnes.

Rest in peace...


----------



## Triplets

He was really a great Chopinist. His playing always sounded Aristocratic without being self serving.


----------



## Musicophile

His Nocturnes are still my go-to version.


----------



## shadowdancer

Musicophile said:


> His Nocturnes are still my go-to version.


I do enjoy other versions as well, such as Freire, Rubinstein, Pires and so on. 
But, as in your case, Moravec will always have a special place in this list.


----------

